# Red Skelton's Recipe For The Perfect Marriage



## Casper (Oct 13, 2013)

_*    1. Two times a week we go to a nice restaurant, have a
*__*[FONT=&quot] little beverage, good food and companionship.
She goes on Tuesdays, I go on Fridays.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

2. We also sleep in separate beds.
Hers is in California , and mine is in Texas .[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

3. I take my wife everywhere,
but she keeps finding her way back.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

4. I asked my wife where she wanted to go for our anniversary.
"Somewhere I haven't been in a long time!" she said.
So I suggested the kitchen.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

5. We always hold hands. If I let go, she shops.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

6. She has an electric blender, electric
toaster and electric bread maker.
She said "There are too many gadgets, and no place
to sit down!" So I bought her an electric chair.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

7. My wife told me the car wasn't running well
because there was water in the carburetor.
I asked where the car was. She told me, "In the lake."[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

8. She got a mud pack and looked great for two days.
Then the mud fell off.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

9. She ran after the garbage truck, yelling, "Am I too late
for the garbage?" The driver said, "No, jump in!".[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

10. Remember: Marriage is the number one cause of divorce.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

11. I married Miss Right. I just didn't know her
first name was 'Always' .[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

12.. I haven't spoken to my wife in 18 months.
I don't like to interrupt her..[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

13. The last fight was my fault though.
My wife asked, "What's on the TV?"
I said, "Dust!".[/FONT]
*_
_* 
*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 13, 2013)

Good one casper   :lofl::lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2013)

Red was the best. I loved his humor and the characters he portrayed.


----------



## TICA (Oct 13, 2013)

He was great and I didn't like most of the comedians of his day.   Loved the character he did of Clem something or another.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2013)

One of my favorites....


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 9, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> But who is perfect?





Casper said:


> _*    1. Two times a week we go to a nice restaurant, have a
> [FONT=&quot] little beverage, good food and companionship.
> She goes on Tuesdays, I go on Fridays.
> 
> ...



"Perfect" in English is very awkward to be in life, and by the usual perception of the word impossible perhaps.  
A day can be a perfect day though, right ? 
A baby or three year old can be 'perfect' at times also, right ?  
A husband or wife can be 'perfect' too,  sometimes/ some days, right ? 
Sort of "it's all good" , or "good as can be",   even with flaws and all.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2022)

Just Jeff said:


> "Perfect" in English is very awkward to be in life, and by the usual perception of the word impossible perhaps.
> A day can be a perfect day though, right ?
> A baby or three year old can be 'perfect' at times also, right ?
> A husband or wife can be 'perfect' too,  sometimes/ some days, right ?
> Sort of "it's all good" , or "good as can be",   even with flaws and all.


I see what you mean but realistically no one is perfect in the perfect sense of the meaning and some men think they are looking for that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 9, 2022)

_"All men make mistakes, but married men find out about them sooner."_ - Red Skelton


----------

